# Euro Cupholder Installation DONE!



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

...and yes, it's every bit as challenging as you've heard. Four and-a-half hours start to finish. But what a difference!
For those who want to tackle this, the instructions are easy to find by Googling "VW CC Euro Cupholder Installation". Caution, though: they are for a B6 and there are slight differences in how everything comes apart. Among them:
* The console is bolted at the sides in only two places (up front), not four
* The two anchor points behind the rear seat vents at the back of the console are metric bolts, not hex screws. Be sure to have a metric socket set
* The A/C control panel is held on by six hex screws, not ten, and two of these seem redundant.
Key things are an automotive interior trim removal tool, A METRIC SOCKET SET and two T-20 screwdrivers - standard length and stubby for a few tight spaces.
Above all when they say be patient they mean it. There were a couple of times when I was in really deep water during reassembly but if you take a break you'll be fine. It probably took me longer than needed but I went slowly, bagged and tagged everything and it worked out fine. Really, a huge interior improvement at modest cost (90 bucks plus shipping from TM Tuning) but give yourself lots of time.
Now, lemee see if I can post before/during/after pics here. Sometimes this works, sometimes it doesn't. I'm using Flickr which usually works fine but not always here. If you see blanks and know how to get around this problem please let me know! Peter.


























_Modified by shadocontrol3! at 5:41 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (shadocontrol3!)*

I commend you for going through with it. This picture is possibly enough to scare me off







:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...48299/


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (dcjenkins)*

Okay, dcjenkins - I give up. How come you can post MY pics and I can't?


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (shadocontrol3!)*

Shado, all I did was paste the address to the external source of one of the broken images you had in your thread. Technically, I didn't post them within the thread, but if you are still wanting to do that, just get the address to each image from your Flickr page from the address window at the top of the browser and paste them within your post, in between the image tags, like this:
"







" -- JUST BE SURE TO REMOVE THE QUOTES. I HAD TO DO THIS SO THE SERVER DIDN'T THINK I WAS ATTEMPTING TO POST AN IMAGE.

*UPDATE:* 
Actually, just copy and paste this code in your post and remove the quotes. I originally posted these images in my post but that wouldn't make sense, it's your project:
"







"

"







"

"







"



_Modified by dcjenkins at 5:21 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (dcjenkins)*

Nope. Still doesn't work. In fact I think I did it this way originally. Many thanks all the same dc. I'll try again later but this hasn't been a problem before.
For everyone else, thes images are available by clicking on the link in dcjenkins' message...


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (shadocontrol3!)*

I'll just post them here. If you paste those three lines and remove every quote, which equals 12 total, it should work. I don't mind posting them, I just didn't want people to think it was my work. Should you be able to post the later, I'll just delete these:




























_Modified by dcjenkins at 5:51 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (dcjenkins)*

Thanks, dc. I'll get this figured out at some point...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

impressive. the ONLY reason i dont want to do this mod is all the stuff that has to come apart. im not afraid, but i just havent gotten the balls to do it


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_impressive. the ONLY reason i dont want to do this mod is all the stuff that has to come apart. im not afraid, but i just havent gotten the balls to do it

crazywayne311, I’m on your list. I really love the Euro cup holder but I’m fuc.. with all the stuff I have to take out with the possibility to break something in the event.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha yeah, im just not that impatient to do ALL that for 2 damn screws to remove the other cupholder. the real problem lies here, i havent really figured out if i'm going to "keep" the CC for the long haul. you know. i really want the Golf R or Jetta Coupe...or whichever of the 2 VW plans to bring. but the more i have with the CC the more i love it and the people who love the car.
so, if and when i decide i'm going to keep her for good, i'll get the cupholder


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

That's SIX damn screws. 
Sorry - the experience is still fresh...


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (shadocontrol3!)*

Yup a MAJOR PITA of an install... I did it before on my B6 passat so I knew what I was getting myself into lol. Its worth every effort thou, makes the interior look, well, much classier and I love the snug fit the euro cupholder gets when it adapts to the new cup. 
I went with the black cupholder thou to keep the theme going:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Any pics of it open??? Are the cup-holders the same underneath?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (GERMANCARMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GERMANCARMAN* »_Any pics of it open??? Are the cup-holders the same underneath?


----------



## KIDD1 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

can someone tell me where i can get this or a part # to order from the dealr


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (KIDD1)*

IT's from TM Tuning. Go to their VW area and follow the prompts through interior accessories...


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (RafaGolfBr)*

Thanks for the pic. I hadn't considered the black one for my cornsilk interior. Which ever color I go with it will be the dealer installing it not me. I don't possess the patience







or the finese to do it.


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Euro Cupholder Installation DONE! (IAHCC4MOTION)*

This looks too darn good not to do, but I do not have A) the skills, B) the patience, C) the time.
SO - I called the dealership - spoke to the shop and they said they would install it for me, so long as it is OEM! 4 hours at the going labor price (anybody know what that might be?) might be worth it....


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

labor rates vary with region.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Most dealer labor rates are $100.00 or more an hour. I was going to have my dealer put it on as well but I was guessing two or less hours for him to install it. At four hours that's kinda pricey for a little sliding door.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2002)

*Props...*

Really great job! I'm just about the buy a CPO CC and those damn exposed cupholders are the *one thing* (there's always _one_) that I hate about the car. C'mon people, don't drink and drive! :banghead:

This will be the mod that I'll be doing the first week I have the car and my wife will come out to the garage, see the car that I just bought all ripped apart and just roll her eyes. After a weekend of work, I'll show her and she'll say, "What's different?".


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry to bump this old thread but i feel like this belongs here. I did euro cup installation last weekend and i dont understand why DIY says to keep center console inside car...

I think it so much easier to takeout center console out of the car and do necessary installation on your work bench. 
After euro cup holder is in place put center console back to the car and fallow all re-installation steps

Took me 1.5 hours do to this whole installation and i was careful not to break anything


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> C'mon people, don't drink and drive! :banghead:


Caffeine baby, caffeine.










Anyway, the euro cup holder looks sooooo much better then the US, but I like the functionality of the US better.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a disassembly shot of all the stuff I took out during my install:










And here's a shot of the installed black euro cupholder in my cornsilk interior (I also wrapped the trim piece below the shifter in matte black scotchprint to match the cupholder and buttons around the shifter):


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread but i feel like this belongs here. I did euro cup installation last weekend and i dont understand why DIY says to keep center console inside car...
> 
> I think it so much easier to takeout center console out of the car and do necessary installation on your work bench.


I thought the leather boot and trim around the shifter would prevent you from removing the center console. Where you able to fish it through the opening?

Maybe this is possible with the newer style shifter head, but was impossible with the older one that was wider at the top (more T shaped)?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

EC8CH said:


> I thought the leather boot and trim around the shifter would prevent you from removing the center console. Where you able to fish it through the opening?


No i had no problem fitting leather boot through opening. However it is possible that it was easier for me since i have manual shifter, but i dont think automatic has larger boot 
Anyway here is picture of whole center console out of car. Like i said once center console is free just take it out of car(takes literally 30 seconds), flip it over and do all necessary installation this way.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> No i had no problem fitting leather boot through opening. However it is possible that it was easier for me since i have manual shifter, but i dont think automatic has larger boot
> Anyway here is picture of whole center console out of car. Like i said once center console is free just take it out of car(takes literally 30 seconds), flip it over and do all necessary installation this way.


Good tip... lying on my back reaching up underneath the console was by far the most awkward and difficult part of the install :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Exactly, if you keep console inside car then it becomes a difficult project.... (for nothing  )

One more tip: Since you have center console apart its good time to give it nice detailing. You will be surprised how much dust and dirt gets behind trims and panels that are normally hard to reach


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

By far one of my favorite mods. Just makes the interior that little bit more upscale.



















Tackled mine at night and took my time. Just remember to plug in your passenger airbag light *before* starting the car or you will get a warning light on the gauge cluster that can only be cleared by VAG-COM!


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Joef1sh said:


> Just remember to plug in your passenger airbag light *before* starting the car or you will get a warning light on the gauge cluster that can only be cleared by VAG-COM!



Or instead of unplugging the light, leave it plugged in and unclip the entire light from the trim instead. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

dcjenkins said:


> I'll just post them here. If you paste those three lines and remove every quote, which equals 12 total, it should work. I don't mind posting them, I just didn't want people to think it was my work. Should you be able to post the later, I'll just delete these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. 


Sent from my shoe phone running windows 3.1


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Just updated from US version to Euro Cupholder. Went with the black to keep the two tone like others have done on here. Only took me about hour and half from start to finish but I've had most of the stuff apart in the past for other installation reasons. Love the new look  









Before



















After


----------



## Jezzerh (May 14, 2013)

The Euro one does look better. Why do they fit a different spec overseas? Is it because they think Americans drive around with a 3 pint bucket of sugary pop while we sophisticated European types roll with a more sensible sized drink? :beer:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Jezzerh said:


> The Euro one does look better. Why do they fit a different spec overseas? Is it because they think Americans drive around with a 3 pint bucket of sugary pop while we sophisticated European types roll with a more sensible sized drink? :beer:


Exactly. Ironically, with the euro cup holder, if you don't press the buttons and have the arms come out, you can fit a giant half gallon container in there, like I did  :


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

For anyone with a MT and this conversion - does placing cups in the cup holders of this Euro version interfere with shifting? Thanks in advance! 

I really dig the black cup holder with the tan and black interior!


----------



## auslander (May 25, 2013)

I just did the install on a 6MT earlier this week. I got the cupholder from ebay for $45. The install pretty much as described, pictures and all. But if you're prepared with the right tools and aren't afraid to tug, it will only take about an hour. Nothing really different about the 6MT from the auto. 

I messed up by turning on the car mid-process so I could listen to the radio. Passenger airbag light was disconnected and now I have the airbag error and must be cleared by the dealer (no vag com). I will report back once I get the price, I'm due for a tune up anyway.

Didn't take pictures of the install, but here's the before and after on my 6MT:























































I have not found it to interfere with shifting at all, but I could see it being a nuisance if you have a big gulp in there. Personally, I found there to be a little interference with the original cup holder if I used the front right spot.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

auslander said:


> I just did the install on a 6MT earlier this week. I got the cupholder from ebay for $45. The install pretty much as described, pictures and all. But if you're prepared with the right tools and aren't afraid to tug, it will only take about an hour. Nothing really different about the 6MT from the auto.
> 
> I messed up by turning on the car mid-process so I could listen to the radio. Passenger airbag light was disconnected and now I have the airbag error and must be cleared by the dealer (no vag com). I will report back once I get the price, I'm due for a tune up anyway.
> 
> ...


Nice job... I have been using my euro cup holder for while and its awesome. 
You know your interior would also look great with black cup holder


----------



## jjarchamr-line (Dec 18, 2014)

*euro cupholders are awesome but how about this....*

I really wanted to change out to the euro cupholders in black but really use them as is so much ive decided to just replace the rubber inserts to black from tan on my two tone interior to try to atleast minimize how ugly they are. 10 second fix I hope plus those tan ones get so dirty so easily. Pictures as soon as they come in Anyone done this yet?


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

Carried out my installation of this today. Took me about 1.5hrs and I feel it has elevated the look of my car interior. Got it from AliExpress for $21. Unplugged only the aux cable behind during this installation and did not have any CEL come on.


----------



## Marek. (Nov 29, 2012)

chuka101 said:


> Carried out my installation of this today. Took me about 1.5hrs and I feel it has elevated the look of my car interior. Got it from AliExpress for $21. Unplugged only the aux cable behind during this installation and did not have any CEL come on.


link?


----------



## chuka101 (Aug 17, 2017)

Marek. said:


> link?


http://s.aliexpress.com/Mve22eyI 

Seems the price has gone up a little


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

When I installed my euro cupholder, I put felt tape everywhere that two pieces of plastic met. The panels were tighter and it eliminated many rattles that had been bothering me.

If you're already in there, might not be a bad thing to do.


----------

